# My xorg.conf



## nmahadkar (Mar 9, 2011)

I have followed the instructions in the handbook but I cannot seem to find my current xorg.conf  file.  The /etc/X11/ & the /usr/local/etc/X11 are both empty.  I am trying to get my monitor to turn off after 5 mins.  I believe the +dpms needs to be set in order to do this.  What should I do to find my current config.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

The current modern versions of Xorg don't need it. It will happily use automatically found settings.

Try creating it as indicated in the handbook.


----------



## nmahadkar (Mar 9, 2011)

I have tried creating it but the problem is that new one does not work.  So I wanted to look and the current one to configure the old.  Is there anything else I can do to put my monitor to sleep?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken DPMS is turned on by default.


----------



## nmahadkar (Mar 9, 2011)

Humm....Thats odd.  Now that you mention it.  I have had to install 3 times and it is only this last install that does not automatically sleep the monitor.  What else can I do?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

Verify in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that it's indeed turned on. Also note that your monitor must support it.


----------



## nmahadkar (Mar 9, 2011)

The monitor does support it 


```
[[nmahadkar@freebsh /dev]$ more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DPMS
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
```

This is the content of the log.  Does it me it is set not to turn off?


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

You can use `$ xset q` in a shell to see what the current dpms settings are. And you can use xset to change those settings - see the man page for xset(1).


----------



## nmahadkar (Mar 12, 2011)

That did the trick thank you.  I was set to not turn off

```
DPMS (Energy Star):
  Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
  DPMS is Enabled
  Monitor is On
```


```
xset 0 30 60
```

Set the suspend to 30 seconds and the off to 60.


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad it worked


----------

